# Computer Freezing may be VPU problem



## TrogdorTB001 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hey, I just recently(a day ago) finished building my new computer.  I am not the smartest person when it comes to the terminology of computers, but im sure that I put everything together right.

When I installed windows XP, everything went fine.  Then I booted up my computer, and after a little while, it just froze.  I rebooted, and again, after a little while, it just froze.

I have lasted for a while on my computer without freezing, but it eventually just does it, and it is really annoying me.  A couple of times it froze, but I got a message from my video card( ATI Radeon X800GTO), saying that it has restarted my VPU, then everything is fine until a little while after, it freezes again and it doesnt automatically reset the VPU.

This must be some sort of Video card problem, but i really dont have a clue.  Thank you very much.


----------



## TrogdorTB001 (Aug 12, 2006)

I also have the latest Catalyst 6.7 drivers installed, but Im still freezing a ton.


----------



## knockout34 (Aug 12, 2006)

sry never heard that problem before. it does sound like a video card problem though. when it freezes what are you doing? (games, internet, word processing, etc.)


----------



## PC eye (Aug 12, 2006)

The message about restarting the VPU is ATI's VPU recovery tool going to work to restore the desktop. It shows that the card is doing what it is supposed to. I suspect a possible bad dimm if you have more then one installed would see system locks or your bios needs an update.


----------



## TrogdorTB001 (Aug 13, 2006)

Well when it freezes I can be doing anything.  I can be playing a game, surfing the internet, just doin stuff on the desktop, and i will freeze. 

I may talk to newegg and see if i can get a replacement card.


----------



## PC eye (Aug 13, 2006)

What board and cpu are you running? Often the advice given when seeing problems on a new build is to update the bios. Recently when reinstalling Windows on a drive due to disk failure errors seen it turned out that the drive wasn't a problem there. Right when you reached the desktop everything locked solid! When backing the memory timings down a notch the system suddenly ran like nothing ever happened. The old board was the problem despite seeing some 573 errors when testing the memory still in use in the new build with 0% errors seen there. It could be something overheating too.


----------



## StrangleHold (Aug 13, 2006)

Did you update your chipset drivers


----------



## PC eye (Aug 13, 2006)

StrangleHold said:


> Did you update your chipset drivers


 
 The question should be if he installed the SMBus as well as memory controllers drivers found on the mother board cd. If Windows, video, sound, and softwares was all that was installed after assembly that will cause problems.


----------



## TrogdorTB001 (Aug 13, 2006)

The motherboard is ASRock AMD SLi-SATA2

My CPU is AMD X2 3800+.

I bought the board a few months before the CPU and GPU, due to money shortage 

I dont know what SMbus is, and I couldnt find any memory controller drivers on my boards cd.


----------



## PC eye (Aug 13, 2006)

XP would have asked for drivers when the initial installation was taking place. If you simply decided to wait until later those may not have gone in. But a quick look in the device manager will let you there if you see any yellow marks on anything there. You would simply choose the automatic search for an update to see if Windows will download what is needed from the XP data base. The main installer on the cd should see the drivers put in as well. The SMbus is an abbreviation for System Management. The drivers on the board's cd won't be individually named for what they are for. Windows will id them when the disk is browsed when choosing the manual method to search the disk. You browse into the driver folder for the XP or 2000, XP folder.


----------



## TrogdorTB001 (Aug 13, 2006)

hmm well, i dont see an automatic update for my device manager, but i browsed inside my motherboard cd, and i reinstalled everything, but im still having this problem. 

Im very sorry that i dont know a lot of this stuff, as this is my first complete built computer, but i thank you for your time, and for having patience.


----------



## PC eye (Aug 14, 2006)

In the Device Manager you look for any items with a yellow exclaimation mark next to them. Often those are found under the "other devices" heading for unidentified hardwares needing drivers. You should also SATA/RAID as one of the items. By right clicking on those you can choose the "Let Windows install software automatically" option to have XP search online for the correct drivers needed. If that fails you then go to the manufacturer's support site or see if your model is listed at http://www.techspot.com/drivers/driver/file/category/2/


----------



## TrogdorTB001 (Aug 14, 2006)

hmm,

I was playing a game earlier today, and all of a sudden it froze up.  I proceeded to exit out, try to start it back up, and it wouldnt.  I then tried starting up any and all of the games i had installed on my computer, and they didnt work.  I have come to the conclusion that the graphics card is the problem, and i am exchanging it.


----------



## PC eye (Aug 14, 2006)

What if any antivirus programs do you have running? Many games have problems with antivirus software running in the background. Here even AVG is disabled from starting along with Windows. You can also use the msconfig to remove other stuff from loading automatically when starting the system. Hopefully it will turn out to be a simple software problem then hardware issue. If your card had a problem you would known that sooner.


----------



## TrogdorTB001 (Aug 15, 2006)

jeez i dont know what to do...

ill just send my x800 back, and get somethin like a 7600gt

thanks for your time everyone


----------



## PC eye (Aug 15, 2006)

Just remember games are softwares. If you are running something in the background causing a driver clash of some type swapping cards may be futile. Making sure the correct drivers are in or removing the current ones for a fresh update can often correct a few problems. Everyone rushes to blame a card when games lockup. Any software can see problems when trying to access reserved memory addresses. Something running in the background may have dibs on the same addresses needed for gaming.


----------



## TrogdorTB001 (Aug 15, 2006)

well i dont crash only when playing games.  I can crash any time, doing any thing.


----------



## PC eye (Aug 15, 2006)

Generally when you have a bad card you'll hear an alert at post time unless it is from overheating while gaming or running a large app. There are a few things like memory that will cause concerns if faults are found there. Have you tried running a memory tool liike memtest to see there are errors found there?


----------



## TrogdorTB001 (Aug 15, 2006)

umm,

I dont have a floppy disk in my computer, but, I remember i put that gig of RAM that I have into a friends computer, but he kept getting a whole bunch of errors.

Now that I think of it, it makes a huge load of sense that my RAM is the problem.  I am going to go ahead and return the RAM(if possible as i bought it months ago) and get a new one.

Thank you very much, and if you have any more insight on this problem I would appreciate it too.

Thanks


----------



## TrogdorTB001 (Aug 15, 2006)

Edit:

Crap.  Well, I found out that when i was computer retarded(about 6 months ago) I bought DDR 500 RAM, not knowing that my motherboard supported DDR 400.  So, I was thinking that this was the only problem, and I told one of my friends, but he shot down that idea, because he said if I buy RAM that is higher than supported, it will just run at what it supports(aka DDR500 will run as DDR400). I have no clue what the problem is now, and im getting pretty stressed.  I think I will hold off on ordering/returning parts until I know exactly whats going on.  I would have checked the RAM for errors, but as I said above, I dont have a floppy drive in my computer.  Further help is deeply deeply appreciated.


----------



## PC eye (Aug 15, 2006)

A program like memtest can be burned to a cd-r and then you would boot the system from that rather then a floppy prepared for it. The memory you are describing sounds more like PC4000. Although it's still 184pin memory the bulk of the boards from Socket A, 754, and 939 seem to have DDR400 as the memory supported with no reference to any faster memory available.


----------



## TrogdorTB001 (Aug 16, 2006)

how would i go about burning it do a cd-r? ive tried maybe im doing it wrong

and yes, the memory that i have is DDR500 (PC4000), but my motherboard supports DDR400 (PC 3200)

Edit: oh wait, i just glanced at my motherboard manual, and it says the following.

"Memory: 4 x DDR DIMM Slots:
     4 DIMMs support PC3200 (DDR 400)/PC2700 (DDR 333)/
     PC2100 (DDR 266), Max. 4GB"

I think you are right, as there is no reference to supporting PC4000 (DDR 500).

Hmm, then is that the problem do you think?  Should I get a gig of PC3200?


Edit 2: I just checked my RAM speed in my BIOS, and it said DDR 333, so im guessing that my friend was right, and my RAM just automatically ran at the supported speed.  Now im stuck again, but im leaning on the fact that my Graphics Card is the problem.  Anyways, if i return it, its not gonna hurt anything because ill just get it exchanged, and its not gonna cost me any money.


----------



## PC eye (Aug 16, 2006)

Are the memory timings set to 166mhz or 200mhz in the bios? If that setting for a DDR400 board is turned down from the 200 to 166mhz setting you will see 333mhz at post time. The PC4000 will have simply backclocked to the DDR333 speed if the timings were not at the 200mhz setting. Otherwise it should be backclocking to the 400mhz mark.

 The video card is far from the problem if that setting was reduced or the memory simply isn't compatible to the board itself. But you are dead set on the card being the problem even after finding that the memory itself is what shoud be replaced if found incompatible. You are rushing too fast there.


----------



## TrogdorTB001 (Aug 16, 2006)

yeah i like to rush sometimes 

well, im not sure how to set it to 200mhz.  If my video card is not the problem, would it be the RAM since its not compatible, even though it automatically reduced the settings?


----------



## PC eye (Aug 16, 2006)

PC4000 on a PC2100, PC2700, PC3200 board can easily spell problems if the memory and board refuse to work together. When you go into the bios on many of the older model boards you would go into the advanced chipset section to adjust memory timings there if that option was present. Unfortunately your description of the model number of the Asrock board doesn't give enough information to locate the exact model. Is this the model seen at http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16813157081&ATT=13-157-081&CMP=OTC-d3alt1me ? A look at the user's manual should tell whether memory timings can be adjusted manually.


----------



## TrogdorTB001 (Aug 16, 2006)

Yes, that is the exact motherboard i have.

It does not say anything about ram timing in the manual, except what i put on my earlier post.  If the RAM and the motherboard are not compatible, wouldnt they not work at all? or would they cause problems like this?

I also went into my BIOS, but there was no option to change the ram timings

EDIT: if you want to, you can go http://www.asrock.com/Drivers/Manual/939Dual-SATA2.pdf and look at the manual yourself.


----------



## PC eye (Aug 16, 2006)

On your model board the memory timings are determined by the "memory clock" setting as you will note from page #27 in the manual. As you can see there that shows [133mhz=DDR266], [166mhz=DDR333], [200mhz=DDR400] with another feature on the board that could help here. "Flexibilty Option" offers better tolerance for memory compatibility when enabled. You can see if the memory clock is set to 200mhz and enable the other option to see if that will correct this.


----------



## TrogdorTB001 (Aug 16, 2006)

ok, i set my memory clock to 200mhz(DDR 400), as it was set as 166mhz(DDR 300), and I also set the flexibility option to [enabled], so hopefully my ram will have more compatibility, and i wont freeze.  ill edit this topic if i freeze, and thank you for finding that, as the manual that came with my motherboard only goes to page 17, then continues on in another language, so i didnt know that the pdf manual is more in-depth.


----------



## PC eye (Aug 16, 2006)

WWWelll well well!   Now you are getting somewhere! One thing to remember is that most(but not all for sure) brands of boards will provide an online manual or downloadable PDF file for the user. That stinks when you only get part of a manual. But if that can be downloaded in text format or printed out you should grab at least the pages missing for your reference. Now you can rule out returning your video card there!   See how it goes with these setting changes and post back if you have any more problems.


----------



## TrogdorTB001 (Aug 17, 2006)

well so far i havent frozen yet    i really appreciate your help.  I dont know how i can thank you enough


----------



## TrogdorTB001 (Aug 17, 2006)

hmm i was surfing the web, and i froze.  then, i restarted, and right when i started up firefox i froze again.      maybe that wasnt the problem...


----------



## PC eye (Aug 17, 2006)

The important thing to remember is the "process of elimination" when it comes to a specific problem where it could be "Either" software or hardware. I never went with PC3400 or higher since the boards here have run DDR400 for a few years now. The new build is still running it from the old case. But a simple setting seems to be a winner there. When you stated 333mhz on DDR500 that right there points in that direction as a possible. Let's how it goes over a few days time just to be sure. Have you gamed yet? try running a favorite to see if it sees problems or runs smooth.


----------



## PC eye (Aug 17, 2006)

TrogdorTB001 said:


> hmm i was surfing the web, and i froze. then, i restarted, and right when i started up firefox i froze again.  maybe that wasnt the problem...


 
 The fact that you saw an improvement right off when changing the settings points at the need for replacing those dimms for DDR400 then. That would be the preferred way to go anyway knowing you are backclocking memory there.


----------



## TrogdorTB001 (Aug 17, 2006)

well, i dont freeze up when playing games much at all, but the only time i really do is when surfing the web, and i click somethin, then it freezes


----------



## PC eye (Aug 17, 2006)

That could easily be a glitch with IE or you may have to adjust some settings in the Internet Options like active x controls. You may have to reinstall IE itself to see that corrected. But you are seeing this only when online pointing at a software not hardware problem there unless your connection is somehow goofed. How are you connecting? dialup, dsl, cable, wireless?


----------



## TrogdorTB001 (Aug 17, 2006)

i am positive that it is not my connection, because i live at two different houses   one house is cable, one is DSL, and I connect perfectly.  

I also use Firefox, and i had the problems on both firefox and IE.

I dont just glitch on the internet, sometimes I can while being on the desktop doing stuff, and it can also happen when graphics get demanding on a game(ex. im in a tank, another person in a tank comes, shoots me, and i freeze, because too much was goin on)


----------



## SirKenin (Aug 17, 2006)

It is not your browser and it is not your RAM.  It is your graphics card.  You were right the first time.  I have seen this problem several times before and even had it myself on my own computer.

Have the card replaced and you should be fine.


----------



## PC eye (Aug 17, 2006)

It sounds far more like either a hardware configuration problem with the memory you are currently running or reserved memory addresses are being gone after by the program you are running or something in the background is clashing there. Repeated freeze ups are either memory or even bios related. If the non violitile ram is losing programming information that can cause a number of problems. When the old board was failing I reduced the memory timings to run that case until this one was finished. The old board saw THREE video cards when things froze. It was never shown any of those cards were cause for any locks in gaming or otherwise.


----------



## TrogdorTB001 (Aug 18, 2006)

well,

I dont really know what the problem is, but I now have some reassurance that the Video Card is my problem.  

I will go ahead and replace it, because it will cost no money to exchange it for the same item.

 hopefully, hopefully that was the problem.


----------



## StrangleHold (Aug 18, 2006)

PC eye said:


> Repeated freeze ups are either memory or even bios related.


 
Most of the time just repeated freeze ups are video card related, Memory or bios setting will give you a blue screen or error


----------



## PC eye (Aug 18, 2006)

StrangleHold said:


> Most of the time just repeated freeze ups are video card related, Memory or bios setting will give you a blue screen or error


 
 OH REALLY? Run my old board at the 200mhz setting in the bios on the old Socket A board there with the Atholon XP3200 and see just what happens just when you reach the desktop. FREEZE!  !!! Tnen lower the memory timings down to 166mhz and see a slower normal running system. BIOS! NVRam! Faulty memory can also cause a number of headaches.


----------



## StrangleHold (Aug 18, 2006)

PC eye said:


> OH REALLY? Run my old board at the 200mhz setting in the bios on the old Socket A board there with the Atholon XP3200 and see just what happens just when you reach the desktop. FREEZE!  !!! Tnen lower the memory timings down to 166mhz and see a slower normal running system. BIOS! NVRam! Faulty memory can also cause a number of headaches.


 
Since the XP 3200+ runs at 200MHZ sounds like a screwed up board, not the bios, and droping your memory from 200 to 166 is not memory timing its lowering the MHZ thats its operating at!


----------



## PC eye (Aug 18, 2006)

StrangleHold said:


> Since the XP 3200+ runs at 200MHZ sounds like a screwed up board, not the bios, and droping your memory from 200 to 166 is not memory timing its lowering the MHZ thats its operating at!


 
 The setting in the bios on the Asus model was seen there as memory timings. On another make like AsRock for instance it would seen as memory clock. The bios, the programming on the EProms, or the chipset itself was... !!!


----------



## TrogdorTB001 (Aug 18, 2006)

ok seriously now I am totally reassured that the Graphics Card is my problem.

*fight breaks out*


----------



## SirKenin (Aug 18, 2006)

TrogdorTB001 said:


> ok seriously now I am totally reassured that the Graphics Card is my problem.
> 
> *fight breaks out*



You owe me a beer...


----------



## TrogdorTB001 (Aug 18, 2006)

well, i would give you one, but, im 14 years old 

Thanks again for all of your help everyone


----------



## SirKenin (Aug 18, 2006)

TrogdorTB001 said:


> well, i would give you one, but, im 14 years old



Ok... Send me money and I'll buy my own beer.  haha


----------



## StrangleHold (Aug 18, 2006)

TrogdorTB001 said:


> ok seriously now I am totally reassured that the Graphics Card is my problem.
> 
> *fight breaks out*


 
Its got something to do with your video card most likley, card going bad or a setting


----------



## StrangleHold (Aug 18, 2006)

PC eye said:


> The setting in the bios on the Asus model was seen there as memory timings. On another make like AsRock for instance it would seen as memory clock. The bios, the programming on the EProms, or the chipset itself was... !!!


 

I dont care what board your talking about, Memory speed and timing are not the same!! You might have a board that only has the settings for speed 100-133-166-200MHZ and so on that auto sets the timing and does not give you the manual option to change the timing but that does not mean there the same thing!


----------



## TrogdorTB001 (Aug 18, 2006)

SirKenin said:


> Ok... Send me money and I'll buy my own beer.  haha



Youre telling me that you dont have enough money to buy a beer? 

Just go make some money using computer skills lol

(If you really want a buck or two i will send it to ya)


----------



## SirKenin (Aug 18, 2006)

lmao...


----------



## StrangleHold (Aug 18, 2006)

Is there a setting in your Bios for your video card voltage


----------



## PC eye (Aug 19, 2006)

When you select manual instead of auto on the bios setting there pressing the enter will bring up a menu of choices. It should be at 1.5v. There was nothing in the PDF about voltages. It will be on auto by default. Do you have a power connector(on some models) left unplugged?


----------



## TrogdorTB001 (Aug 19, 2006)

there is nothing i left unplugged, and i havent seen really any settings for my video card in the bios


----------



## PC eye (Aug 19, 2006)

Go to page #28 in the online manual you posted earlier. That lists the bios settings for video as far as type. http://www.asrock.com/Drivers/Manual/939Dual-SATA2.pdf


----------



## TrogdorTB001 (Sep 6, 2006)

*sigh* ok i hate to have to ressurect this thread, but...

Right before I shipped the video card back, i plugged the monitor into it, got a message saying "RGP no input signal" and the monitor went empty, and got the little light that looks like its in standby.  I shake my mouse and press a few keys, but nothing happens.  I figure its just the video cards problem.

I got my new video card, plugged the monitor into it, and, guess what?  "RGB no input signal" and it goes empty.

I then tried connecting the monitor to the back of my laptop, to get the same error.

I also got my dads monitor, plugged it in to my new computer AND laptop, both not working.

I am super confused now, as this is a new problem.


----------



## PC eye (Sep 6, 2006)

Try your monitor on another system besides the portable and new desktop to make sure that is working. Check to see if onboard video is enabled on both. That would explain why the same message was seen on the other monitor. If the replacement card is the same make and model you may have received two defective cards from the same manufacturer's batch.


----------



## JSquier (Sep 6, 2006)

Yes, make sure on the laptop in the bios or even in the display settings that the external monitor will work. 

Also make sure that the card is seated well and if possible has enough voltage.


----------



## TrogdorTB001 (Sep 6, 2006)

well, i just tried plugging my computer into my fathers, which uses onboard video, and it didnt work.  i also know that my new computer does not support onboard video.

*edit* well i know that my laptop supports an external monitor, because i had plugged it in to the laptop before i even sent out the video card.  now, after a week of sitting, it doesnt work with my laptop again

*double edit* right now im using a stock power supply that came with the case.  could that be the problem?


----------



## PC eye (Sep 7, 2006)

If the supply was bad you probably wouldn't see anything. But you also saw nothing when plugging the monitor into another system. And you already tried another monitor on the laptop. A possible causes could explain these things.
1) bad monitor yet substitute tried
2) bad video card replaced second bad card?
3) bad power supply
4) bad cpu?
5) onboard video disabled?
6) battery on board? losing bios programming?
7) bad bios?


----------



## TrogdorTB001 (Sep 8, 2006)

*sigh*, i might as well just give up.  i have no clue how to turn onboard video on, cause i cant see anything on the screen to even get into the bios.

im franky pissed off, cause i just keep running into problem after problem.  its my first computer, so i understand that its gonna happen, but it just never ends.

actually, when i got the  monitor, there was one very noticeable dead pixel on the screen, although it was like a blue pixel, so it was super-noticeable.  maybe the monitor is just deteriorating, and after sitting for a week, just decided not to work.  i might be able to use my warranty to get a new one, due to the fact that there is a dead pixel.


----------



## PC eye (Sep 8, 2006)

If you can get the monitor replaced under warranty you would be in the clear and hopefully that will be the problem. But you also tried a separate monitor known to working on it and saw no results there. You also replaced the video card to see no results. One idea here is to start looking at other possible causes like a dead board or a cpu that finally went. A board fault would be far more likely since your cpu was working when you saw freezeups.


----------



## SirKenin (Sep 8, 2006)

As usual, don't listen to Mr. Google.  He hasn't got a clue what he's talking about.  If you tested more than one monitor, and none of them work, it doesn't take a genius to figure out that the monitor isn't the problem.

Ok.  So.

Your computer isn't booting.  That's all there is to it.  You have to figure out why it isn't booting.  Several things could cause that.

A memory problem
A CPU problem
A PSU problem
A BIOS problem
If your computer is old enough and the CMOS battery is dead, it will lose the settings and not boot up.  Everything will be messed up.

That is where you start diagnosing.  You don't need to go sending your monitor back.  That's insane.


----------



## PC eye (Sep 8, 2006)

What Mr. mouth fails to realize is that the following items were already posted before butting in without reading through the thread.

1) bad monitor yet substitute tried
2) bad video card replaced second bad card?
3) bad power supply
4) bad cpu?
5) onboard video disabled?
6) battery on board? losing bios programming?
7) bad bios?


----------



## SirKenin (Sep 8, 2006)

Sorry, I skipped your post.  You're welcome.  Besides PC Eye...  If I reinforced what you're saying you should be happy, not being a jerk..  Especially since your credibility hasn't exactly proven to be the best.  For instance.  Why the HELL would you tell him to send back a perfectly good monitor?  Did you find that on Google?

Incidentally Trogdor, did you try the power cord on the monitor?  They don't usually screw up, but you never know.  Also, to enable onboard video all you need to do is remove the VGA card.  That will cause the machine to automatically revert to onboard (I found that on Altavista..  Let's have a search engine war. )


----------



## TrogdorTB001 (Sep 8, 2006)

gulp.. like i said before *fight breaks out*

lol just kiddin, i will try those options tomorrow after i get home from school.  thanks guys... dont be surprised if its not the problem.


----------



## SirKenin (Sep 8, 2006)

TrogdorTB001 said:


> gulp.. like i said before *fight breaks out*
> 
> lol just kiddin, i will try those options tomorrow after i get home from school.  thanks guys... dont be surprised if its not the problem.



I won't be.  It says on Google that the most likely cause is mice eating your custom built 3 device IDE cable from an IBM.  Maybe you should just replace the whole computer.


----------



## PC eye (Sep 8, 2006)

SirKenin said:


> I won't be. It says on Google that the most likely cause is mice eating your custom built 3 device IDE cable from an IBM. Maybe you should just replace the whole computer.


 
 Not only are you way off subject you are way the hhhhhhhh off of the thread where a "non custom made 3 device cable" was discussed. Oh I get it you think it takes three cables to run one SCSI drive.  Gee? Does Google also tell "you" to change a video card when the bios is seeing problems?  !  !  !


----------



## TrogdorTB001 (Sep 8, 2006)

well, i would replace my computer, but ive replaced many parts and i owe my mom a lot of money already.


----------



## PC eye (Sep 8, 2006)

You have already replaced enough parts for a new build except the board itself and the cpu which you can save. Since this was a new build see if you can swap the board in if it is still under a 30 day dealer warranty.

 You also mentioned a slight problem with the monitor having a  dead pixel. It's a nuisance but why not get both replaced. It seems you probably received a bad board and it simply gave out too fast. You're running out of time if the warranty is still good.


----------



## TrogdorTB001 (Sep 8, 2006)

well theres another problem.

I was way too hyped up to start building a computer, and i used my only money to get a case and mobo.  i then waited, with my mobo inside the case, for about 6 months(im serious), and got the rest of the parts(the rest of the parts were spaced out by a couple months too.

I think my warranty has expired.  and if it was a bad mobo, wouldnt the cpu and ram not work?


----------



## PC eye (Sep 9, 2006)

That puts you in a tight spot there with the board. If the bios simply went the cpu and memory would still be good for another board. You already have everything else but the board if it did go on you. On the last few tries did you see the lights on the drives come on at all?

 If the board didn't fail the one other hardware that would completely stop a board in it's tracks would be the cpu itself. But you didn't have running long enough apparently to overheat that. You may want to recheck all connections inside the case to make sure the plugs for the power switch didn't lift off of the pins. Also take a look at the 4wire yellow/black wired plug that goes in near the cpu socket. If that was pulled out the system will fail to run with the 12v feed there.


----------



## TrogdorTB001 (Sep 9, 2006)

wtf happened to all the other posts?? all the posts from PC Eye are gone..


----------



## TrogdorTB001 (Sep 10, 2006)

helloooooooooooooooo what happened...?


----------



## SirKenin (Sep 10, 2006)

Hai yeah.  You're right.  I dunno.  Wierd.

Anyways, what have you tried so far?  Give me a complete list and I'll do my best.


----------



## TrogdorTB001 (Sep 10, 2006)

ok, well today i switched video cards with my friend, to see if his computer/monitor worked with it, and it worked.  so i now know that the video card isnt my problem.(i put his video card into my computer, and it didnt work.

the problem isnt my monitor either, cause it worked with his computer.

the monitor or video card isnt my problem, so im now leaning towards the motherboard.  i bought the motherboard at the beginning of the year, and it just sat for about 6-7 months without the other parts.

one problem is, is that if i buy a new mobo, i have to buy new RAM, because the mobo i have supports DDR1, and a new mobo would support DDR2.


----------



## SirKenin (Sep 10, 2006)

Hmm.  I'm hesitant to suggest motherboard, that's for sure.  That is always my last resort.  Have you tried the other things I mentioned?  Swapping RAM and stuff like that?


----------



## TrogdorTB001 (Sep 10, 2006)

actually i havent tried swapping anything with my friend other than monitor and video card.  he left, so i dont really have a chance to swap ram with him.


----------



## SirKenin (Sep 11, 2006)

Well, try the cheapest and easiest options first.. On a previous page I left you a list.  Go through those and if you rule them all out then all that is left is the mobo.


----------

